# Ooh, Possible Pokemon G/S remake



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 3, 2009)

ib4lucariofursuit

http://bulbanews.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Major_PokÃ©mon_game_to_be_announced_this_month


----------



## Gavrill (May 3, 2009)

WANT.


----------



## Panzermanathod (May 3, 2009)

Eh.


At this rate, in 15 years there's gonna be a remake of Leaf Green and Fire Red.


----------



## X (May 3, 2009)

Panzermanathod said:


> Eh.
> 
> 
> At this rate, in 3 years there's gonna be a remake of Leaf Green and Fire Red.



fix'd


----------



## Conker (May 3, 2009)

Gold and Silver were my favorite pokemon games. They had the best of everything (and when I say that, I'm including the new crap of today's pokemon world)

I havent played pokemon in many years, but I have so many fond memories of both the blue and silver versions. If silver was remade I could see myself buying it, more for nostalgia's sake though


----------



## TwilightV (May 3, 2009)

Purely speculation of course. Needs moar Stadium. Battle Revolution sucked.


----------



## Panzermanathod (May 3, 2009)

I didn't get the Stadium games. Granted, my only experience was with a rom of the first one, but, eh... it just seemed like the GB games, but 3D and not much else added to it.

Is... there anything more to it?


----------



## Ruko (May 3, 2009)

I read about this, this morning. Have to wait and see if its just a rumor or not come the next couple months.


----------



## TwilightV (May 3, 2009)

Panzermanathod said:


> I didn't get the Stadium games. Granted, my only experience was with a rom of the first one, but, eh... it just seemed like the GB games, but 3D and not much else added to it.
> 
> Is... there anything more to it?



The minigames, being able to play the GB games at super speed, the intensity you feel from trying to clear the hardest battles, not to mention SURFING PIKACHU! It was truly epic.


----------



## Ratte (May 3, 2009)

Cloning or gtfo.


----------



## Shindo (May 3, 2009)

YESSSS i was hoping they would do this


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (May 3, 2009)

If the new game isn't the usual spin off of the color games, red, blue etc etc ... and it looks good ... I might buy it


I WANT THAT FURSUIT!


----------



## AlexX (May 3, 2009)

Gold and Silver are by far the most overrated games in the series.

I also don't see why people hate on the new pokemon sets so much... The pokemon in gen 2 were largely uninteresting. If not for gen 4 having a lot of interesting designs I'd have been tempted to say the games go in an odd/even pattern for good/bad pokemon designs.


----------



## Beta Link (May 3, 2009)

I loved Gold & Silver, I really hope it's true that they're remaking them. I honestly didn't like Diamond and Pearl much, so I can definitely imagine getting it, assuming it's not gonna be DSi-exclusive.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 3, 2009)

*still playing yellow*...theres other pokemon games?


----------



## Lukar (May 3, 2009)

May 10th can't get here any sooner...

I hope this is the G/S/C remake I've been waiting for since FR/LG. I loved everything about the games, especially the fact that you could go through all of Kanto and eventually fight Red on Mount Silver.


----------



## TwilightV (May 3, 2009)

Pure Silver and Solid Gold Versions?


----------



## AlexInsane (May 3, 2009)

NO, IT'S GONNA BE POKEMON URANIUM AND POKEMON RADIUM IN THE YEAR 2031GARBLFARGLEBAKDLNE

"Pikachu died of radiation poisoning!"
"Ash dithered like a bitch and fell down a well!"


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 3, 2009)

AlexInsane said:


> "Red dithered like a bitch and fell down a well!"


 Fixed.


----------



## TwilightV (May 3, 2009)

AlexInsane said:


> "Satoshi dithered like a bitch and fell down a well!"



Double Fix'd


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 3, 2009)

TwilightV said:


> Double Fix'd


 Satoshi _is _Ash. :/


Anyways, Red could fuck up Satoshi pretty badly.


----------



## Ashkihyena (May 3, 2009)

What I'm wondering is why they're remaking it...but then again they remade Red and Blue, though DSi's don't have GBA slots, not like these would be GBA games, so I'm not entirely sure how people would get these games over to their Diamond, Pearl and Platinum games.

New areas in the remakes I guess.


----------



## AlexInsane (May 3, 2009)

MOTHERFUCKIN GARY OAK pwned Ash/Satoshi/Faggotface/Queefinhaler.
"Ha ha, you're a BITCH!"
Ash/Whateverthefuck whited out and came to in a mental hospital!


----------



## Kajet (May 3, 2009)

It'll happen, cause nintendo will make enough money re-releasing another pokemon game...

Seriously, pokemon is like a cynical lesson in capitalism for children...


----------



## Armaetus (May 4, 2009)

What is the point of a remake, havn't they milked the Pokemon franchise to death ten times over already? Nintendo, make something NEW and stop it with Pokemon (don't know if you can say same with Zelda or Mario because each game seems slightly different...you don't see Zelda sports games, do you?)


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 4, 2009)

*gamer against furry rage tingling*

DAMN IT.

FUCKING FURRIES DONT KNOW A THING.

Some of the G/S/C Pokemon are not available as of today - that you'd require the Dongle feature if you want them to be in 4th gen games. DSi don't have that feature.

GS is the only generation thus far that isn't updated using the RSE interface. Who ever said that OMGRSEISGONNAASKFORAREMAKE, fuck off and do your research.

Yeah we all know Nintendo WILL milk Pokemon, but at least get your facts straight.

Also, fucking furries DO NOT ASSOCIATE RED TO SATOSHI/ASH.


----------



## Azbulldog (May 4, 2009)

G/S/C was my favorite generation before they began to overdo everything. You could go back to Kanto even. I'd definitely pick this up, but I don't see why they haven't made just a single huge game with all 4 regions. (Less money)


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 4, 2009)

Huh.  Never played Gold or Silver.  I may have to keep taps on it.


----------



## AlexX (May 4, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Some of the G/S/C Pokemon are not available as of today - that you'd require the Dongle feature if you want them to be in 4th gen games.


What are you talking about? You can get all ~500 pokemon in D/P/P right now with ease. You don't need anything special to do that, and in fact I know several people who have filled their pokedexes completely.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 4, 2009)

No u. You need to either a) trade or b) use dongle.


----------



## Ruko (May 4, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> No u. You need to either a) trade or b) use dongle.


or c) hack them in.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 4, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Also, fucking furries DO NOT ASSOCIATE RED TO SATOSHI/ASH.


Well what about Blue/Green to Gary?


----------



## Ashkihyena (May 4, 2009)

AlexX said:


> What are you talking about? You can get all ~500 pokemon in D/P/P right now with ease. You don't need anything special to do that, and in fact I know several people who have filled their pokedexes completely.



This I think, don't Red and Green have alot of the Gold and Silver Pokemon in them?  Of course those are a GBA games so if you have a DSi you're SOL.


----------



## haynari (May 4, 2009)

If they remake them i will flip my friggin mind! i love the pokemon games and those were and still are my favorites in the whole series. if they do remake it i hope they keep the full game, like where you can beat johto and then go on to kanto and stuff like that, if they do then that will be purely awesome! if they dont then that sucks because that was one reason why i liked gsc so much because the games were pretty long because of the double regions. i am going to get it on reserve as soon as it gets confirmed if it even does. but there are way too many hints for them to not do that so i wouldn't get why they would not remake them. especially since they are the best games in the series.


----------



## Kaizou (May 4, 2009)

POKEMON SILVER CRYSTAL AND GOLD.

BEST
FUCKING
POKEMON GAMES
*EVER.


*/fangirl

I  love those games so much. I've been waiting for a remake since pokemon ruby. yes. *IT MUST HAPPEN.*


----------



## AlexX (May 4, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> No u. You need to either a) trade or b) use dongle.


What's wrong with trading? This isn't the days of the original Gameboy, WO. Wifi is easy to use and not only can you always check the GTC for the pokemon you still need for your pokedex, the internet exists for you to ask on numerous forums if anyone is willing to help out (which most pokemon fans are perfectly happy to do).

...And while we're at it, what is "dongle"? Do you mean Pal Park?

EDIT:





> if they dont then that sucks because that was one reason why i liked gsc so much because the games were pretty long because of the double regions


Um... What do you mean it was pretty long? You can blow through Kanto in about an hour since you already have the HMs, effectively eliminating any and all obstacles that would have stopped you before (not to mention the gym leaders (and random trainers for that matter) bar Blue are all pathetic due to having pokemon at the same levels as the wild pokemon in each area). Really, Kanto was little more than novelty.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 4, 2009)

And yet they ended up being longer despite of it.

Also, dongle = pal park. It's the more official term though. You can't use dongle on DSi, and you need the older games to have certain Pokemon. Back then, trading was only the requirement (and then special events).


----------



## AlexX (May 4, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> And yet they ended up being longer despite of it.


Not really... An hour isn't THAT big a difference when the game is about 40-60 by itself.



> Also, dongle = pal park. It's the more official term though.


Since when? I've never heard of the term before.



> You can't use dongle on DSi, and you need the older games to have certain Pokemon. Back then, trading was only the requirement (and then special events).


Quit making it sound far more simple than it actually is, WO.

Back then you needed a friend in close proximity and a game link cable in order to trade (some thing many people, including myself, couldn't do for one reason or another). Now you can trade with friends who aren't in close proximity as well as with people you never even met before since you can now trade (and even battle) over wireless WiFi. It is far more convenient, and incredibly easy to do.

You don't even need Pal Park; you can just hang out at the GTC and keep an eye out for pokemon you need in exchange for pokemon you have and fill your pokedex with ease.


----------



## Kaizou (May 4, 2009)

not really. your friends have to get their pokemon SOMEWHERE. Else most pokemon whould be obtained by hacking,considering in versions like R/S/E it was almost impossible to get any jotho pokemon. (Having to beat the sucky Gamecube Games isn't excactly easy...)
Not to mention some pokemon like Celebi and Mew left a huge hole in there (not sure if it was required back then)
Mew was recently introduced thanks to the Pokemon Ranch wii ware. celebi...meh I'm not sure if there are events on it even. I dont htink its required for pokedex completion,but for some HARDIE fans like me keeping that hole there is quite a bug


----------



## AlexX (May 4, 2009)

Kaizou said:


> not really. your friends have to get their pokemon SOMEWHERE.


You can capture all pokemon in D/P/P without the need for Pal Park as long as you make use of the items you get upon obtaining the national dex (and it's not hard to find someone on the internet or on the GTC with the version you don't have for the exclusives).

Furthermore, there is not a single pokemon on the GTC, legendary or otherwise, that is not easy to find on the GTC (including event-only ones). There might be some hacked among the legit ones, but they still count towards your pokedex, so that's not terribly important.


----------



## SirRob (May 4, 2009)

DO WANT DO WANT DO WANT DO WANT

@W@

Gold and Silver were my LIFE for a large chunk of my childhood. If there really is a remake I'm gonna buy it the second it comes out and never, ever put it down. >_>


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 5, 2009)

AlexX said:


> You can capture all pokemon in D/P/P without the need for Pal Park as long as you make use of the items you get upon obtaining the national dex (and it's not hard to find someone on the internet or on the GTC with the version you don't have for the exclusives).
> 
> Furthermore, there is not a single pokemon on the GTC, legendary or otherwise, that is not easy to find on the GTC (including event-only ones). There might be some hacked among the legit ones, but they still count towards your pokedex, so that's not terribly important.



Again, as someone stated, you still need to have dongle if you want someone out there to trade you those exclusive stuff. And Celebii was even rarely given out.


----------



## AlexX (May 5, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Again, as someone stated, you still need to have dongle if you want someone out there to trade you those exclusive stuff.


Why? You can just capture most of the R/S/E pokemon that are in your version and trade for exclusives.

And again: How is "dongle" the more "official" term? I have never heard that term before and I know several people who play the games competitively.



> And Celebii was even rarely given out.


Check the GTC sometime. They're still all over.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 5, 2009)

Oh yes, Pokemon.  I am not truly surpriused that Sunday the announcement will be out that the remake is being made.  After all Nintendo caters to its fans, and quite disappointing for them would it be if they did not release a game already hyped to be the best, simply because the old ones are burning out from the in game clock.

Oh yes.  Oh, and as for Celebi, it is obtainable.  However its not truly worth it, even today.  Because youll need Colosseum for one, FireRed, the Link Cable to the Game Cube, and the Bonus Celebi Disc.  This Disc can be obtained for the low price of 400 dollars on Ebay, and it is Japanese as well as most of the equipment must be to use it correctly.

Most Celebi are hacked these days.  I personally wish for one myself.  And as for those sucky GameCube Games, Ill simply disagree with you and let you know that it challenges how you fight a bit.  After all, I do want the Johto Starters. (Hell with getting Lugia)


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 6, 2009)

AlexX said:


> Why? You can just capture most of the R/S/E pokemon that are in your version and trade for exclusives.
> 
> And again: How is "dongle" the more "official" term? I have never heard that term before and I know several people who play the games competitively.
> 
> Check the GTC sometime. They're still all over.



Again, they wouldn't have appeared at GTC if those qualifications aren't met, meaning you wouldn't see them being traded unless thye are hacked.

Dongle is the term being used in Bulbapedia.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 6, 2009)

Bulbapedia is not that infulential.  I prefer to call it Pal Park Trading.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 6, 2009)

http://www.google.com/search?source...ngle&btnG=Google+Search&aq=f&oq=pokemon+dongl


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 6, 2009)

I refuse to adopt the official term then.
Pal Park Trading it is then.


----------



## Bokracroc (May 6, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dongle


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 6, 2009)

They should find a better name for that piece of hardware they should.


----------



## Ruko (May 6, 2009)

I don't think AlexX is understanding that these pokemon on GTC have to come from somewhere. Just because You don't have to use PalPark, doesn't mean that others didn't.

The pokemon that are on GTC are either palparked, hacked or from a special event. Those are the only options.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 8, 2009)

FUCK YEAH

Heart Gold + Soul Silver


----------



## TwilightV (May 8, 2009)

Well, that's that. Awesomesauce time?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 8, 2009)

"We learned on the 7th that "Pocket Monsters Gold and Silver," the second entry in the popular RPG series, originally released on the Gameboy system in November of 1999, will be remade for the Nintendo DS this autumn under the titles "HeartGold" and "SoulSilver." New elements will be added in this tenth anniversary return to the Johto Region.

A continuation of the original series (Pocket Monsters Red, Green, Blue, and Pikachu), Gold and Silver recorded remarkable sales of 23,000,000 copies worldwide. It introduced monsters that hadn't appeared in the gameboy games, along with various new features.

Red and Green, the first games of the Pokemon series, were remade for the Gameboy Advance in 2004 as "Fire Red and Leaf Green," making this the second set of remakes. While Red and Green had fantastic upgrades in their transition from Gameboy to Gameboy Advance, this time the games are skipping the Gameboy Advance and going directly from Gameboy to DS. So they will almost certainly have drastically upgraded graphics and sound. Details will be released on the official site shortly.

Currently in development for the Nintendo DS are the newest entries in the Pokemon series: "Pocket Monsters HeartGold and SoulSilver." Taking place in the Johto region, the games will be upgraded with all of the series' current features and will also be paced with brand new features. This year marks the tenth anniversary of "Pocket Monsters Gold and Silver's" release on the original gameboy, so its revival is only fitting. Since its release in 1999, the game has sold over 23,000,000 copies worldwide."

Taken from the Pokemon Japanese site.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 8, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> FUCK YEAH
> 
> Heart Gold + Soul Silver


I get the whole "Heart as gold" thing. But what is with Soul Sliver?


----------



## AlexInsane (May 8, 2009)

ALL NEW DICK BRASS AND BALLS CHROME

COMPLETE WITH ORIGINAL POKEYMANZ

Price tag: $55 USD


----------



## Ashkihyena (May 8, 2009)

Hope they add more to do in Kanto then just go to gym and get bridge, and make it better, cause Kanto sucked in Gold and Silver, it sucked so much.


----------



## AlexX (May 8, 2009)

Ruko said:


> I don't think AlexX is understanding that these pokemon on GTC have to come from somewhere.


They come from in-game with the Pokemon Detector you get for getting the National Dex. That unlocks R/S/E pokemon in your version, along with a few other new features that you unlock at the time, which change each day (pokemon mansion, Dawn/Lukas's sister, etc.).

Again: Pal Park isn't a requirement for anyone, it just makes things a lot easier.


----------



## Lukar (May 8, 2009)

It's official!

Pokemon HeartGold and SoulSilver... Interesting.

Anyways, YYYYYEEEEESSSSS!!!!!


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 8, 2009)

AlexX said:


> They come from in-game with the Pokemon Detector you get for getting the National Dex. That unlocks R/S/E pokemon in your version, along with a few other new features that you unlock at the time, which change each day (pokemon mansion, Dawn/Lukas's sister, etc.).
> 
> Again: Pal Park isn't a requirement for anyone, it just makes things a lot easier.



Not really. Not all of the 1st and 2nd gen are available. You need dongle.

Also, it's called dongle because it's NOT LIMITED TO PAL PARK. Basically you get to catch specific Pokemon OUTSIDE PAL PARK depending on the catridge inserted. This is what baffles me to you people - YOU PEOPLE ARE CALLING IT PAL PARK WHEN THE FUNCTION I AM TALKING ABOUT ISN'T EVEN PAL PARK ITSELF.


----------



## Ruko (May 8, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Not really. Not all of the 1st and 2nd gen are available. You need dongle.
> 
> Also, it's called dongle because it's NOT LIMITED TO PAL PARK. Basically you get to catch specific Pokemon OUTSIDE PAL PARK depending on the catridge inserted. This is what baffles me to you people - YOU PEOPLE ARE CALLING IT PAL PARK WHEN THE FUNCTION I AM TALKING ABOUT ISN'T EVEN PAL PARK ITSELF.



I know what you talking about. Dongle is the common word for the dual slot feature.



			
				AlexX said:
			
		

> They come from in-game with the Pokemon Detector you get for getting the National Dex. That unlocks R/S/E pokemon in your version, along with a few other new features that you unlock at the time, which change each day (pokemon mansion, Dawn/Lukas's sister, etc.).
> 
> Again: Pal Park isn't a requirement for anyone, it just makes things a lot easier.



Ok, smartpants, explain to me how you are going to catch a...Zangoose (just throwing a random one out there) without using GTC and without using the dongle.


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 8, 2009)

AlexX said:


> What are you talking about? You can get all ~500 pokemon in D/P/P right now with ease. You don't need anything special to do that, and in fact I know several people who have filled their pokedexes completely.



Really? Well how are you supposed to get Arceus? 

...oh wait, you're supposed to go to an event. one that hasn't happened yet.


----------



## Gavrill (May 8, 2009)

Awesome, can't wait for the ROMs! XD


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 8, 2009)

SHENZEBO said:


> Awesome, can't wait for the ROMs! XD


 I hope you like bad frame work!


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 8, 2009)

Somehow I am really not surprised.  It was going to happen eventually, just sooner than i expected.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 8, 2009)

RSE is the worst generation.


----------



## Ozriel (May 8, 2009)

That will be worth getting a DS again.
I hope the Kanto region has more to offer after the elite four.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 8, 2009)

Well they said they'll be adding more features.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 8, 2009)

I wonder though how the Berry System will be done, by day or by growing?
And I think by now theyd be good enough to fix the Day/Night Feature that drained the internal battery of Silver by simply synchronizing it with the DS Clock.

And what did I tell you?  Of course the DSi is going to take the place of where the Game Boy Micro and the Virtual Boy went. They never really had good sales to begin with.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 8, 2009)

Any word on promotion items? 

Y/N?


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 8, 2009)

I Just Realized that Celebi was Given as An Event In Gold and Silver Once, anyone have any ideas if they might offer him again in Azalea Forest?


----------



## Ashkihyena (May 8, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> I wonder though how the Berry System will be done, by day or by growing?
> And I think by now theyd be good enough to fix the Day/Night Feature that drained the internal battery of Silver by simply synchronizing it with the DS Clock.
> 
> And what did I tell you?  Of course the DSi is going to take the place of where the Game Boy Micro and the Virtual Boy went. They never really had good sales to begin with.



I can bet anything that the Berry System will not apply to these games since Red and Green didn't have them and they had berries back then.

And yes, I do hope Kanto has more in it, the last game was a big disappointment in the second area, the first area was great though.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 8, 2009)

I personally found it to be grateful that Kanto was even included to begin with.  Wonderful memories for me.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 8, 2009)

Ashkihyena said:


> I can bet anything that the Berry System will not apply to these games since Red and Green didn't have them and they had berries back then.


 They didn't had the Berry System back in RBGY.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 8, 2009)

Soo it will be the one berry a day thing? I did so love that system, very easy to enjoy it was.  What of the Pokemon Radio?


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 8, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> Soo it will be the one berry a day thing? I did so love that system, very easy to enjoy it was. What of the Pokemon Radio?


 Fuck Pokemon Radio.


I love the Apricorn system.


----------



## Mrfurry (May 8, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> ib4lucariofursuit
> 
> http://bulbanews.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Major_PokÃ©mon_game_to_be_announced_this_month




here is the source red it   
http://pokebeach.com/2009/05/gold-and-silver-remakes-confirmed-heart-gold-and-soul-silver


----------



## Ashkihyena (May 8, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> They didn't had the Berry System back in RBGY.



Fire Red and Leaf Green they did, I wasn't talking about Red and Blue, otherwise I would've said Red and Blue.  The Red/Blue version of Green didn't apply given that it wasn't released everywhere.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 8, 2009)

Ashkihyena said:


> Fire Red and Leaf Green they did.





Ashkihyena said:


> I can bet anything that the Berry System will not apply to these games since Red and Green didn't have them.


What now?


----------



## Ashkihyena (May 8, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> What now?



Let me rephrase that.  The berry system was active around when Fire Red and Leaf Green came out, but Fire Red and Leaf Green still didn't have berries in them.  I know that they were not active when Red and Blue were out, since you thought I was talking about the Red/Blue era Green, but I wasn't.

Now Gold and Silver had apricorns I think they were called, but those were for making PokeBalls, not poffins, so I can imagine that, well, maybe the same system applies, but I don't think berries will be in this version of Gold and Silver since they were not in the old Gold and Silver.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 8, 2009)

Ashkihyena said:


> Let me rephrase that. The berry system was active around when Fire Red and Leaf Green came out, but Fire Red and Leaf Green still didn't have berries in them. I know that they were not active when Red and Blue were out, since you thought I was talking about the Red/Blue era Green, but I wasn't.


 Kay.


Ashkihyena said:


> Now Gold and Silver had apricorns I think they were called, but those were for making PokeBalls, not poffins, so I can imagine that, well, maybe the same system applies, but I don't think berries will be in this version of Gold and Silver since they were not in the old Gold and Silver.


 Gold and Silver were the first to have the berries. :/


----------



## Ashkihyena (May 8, 2009)

> Gold and Silver were the first to have the berries. :/



True, but those were used for making Pokeballs, which to tell you the truth I preferred over the poffins, especially since you could get different Pokeballs for free.

Thats why I said maybe the berry system will still apply since Apricorns are basically just a different type of berry.


----------



## Lukar (May 8, 2009)

Here's what I hope returns:

- Pokemon Radio
- Headbutt
- The ability to capture Red Gyarados (It better be in there- it was even mentioned at the beginning of Diamond and Pearl, but not Platinum)
- Completely ruined Cinnabar Island
- Mt. Silver w/ Red
- THE FUCKING NOSTALGIA FACTOR


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 8, 2009)

Out of all of that the Nostalgia Factor is what Matters most to me.


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 8, 2009)

More to Kanto? Well they should....except that whaddya bet there's gonna be SOME faction of pokemon fans whining that they changed it so now it sucks or that there wasn't a johto version of Sevii Islands so it sucks? 

They SHOULD add more to Kanto. I can understand why there wasn't as much in the original ones because the Game Boy cartridge had HOW much space? And compare that to the DS. 



Removing the red Gyarados? Removing that would make them look so dumb they'd make Michael Savage sound like he has a lick of sense.


----------



## Lukar (May 8, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> More to Kanto? Well they should....except that whaddya bet there's gonna be SOME faction of pokemon fans whining that they changed it so now it sucks or that there wasn't a johto version of Sevii Islands so it sucks?
> 
> They SHOULD add more to Kanto. I can understand why there wasn't as much in the original ones because the Game Boy cartridge had HOW much space? And compare that to the DS.
> 
> Removing the red Gyarados? Removing that would make them look so dumb they'd make Michael Savage sound like he has a lick of sense.



Yeah, more needs to be added to Kanto. I'd say that they'll include a Battle Frontier to replace FR/LG's Sevii Islands. Also, I think that the Goldenrod Pokemon Center will be changed back to the Japanese Crystal's Communications Center (Although in HG/SS, it'll basically be the GTS and all that mixed with the Pokemon Center).


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 8, 2009)

Hopefully it'll help speed the process of actually catching them all up. 

They should allow you to get all pokemon through the DS. Considering that there's this thing called a "DSi" now that doesn't have a Game Boy Advance slot, you can't pal-park all the 'mons. Also coupled with the fact that even back during the R/S/E - FR/LG generation that you still had to have the proper hardware and Pokemon Colosseum to get all the pokemon back then. (Explain to me how you're supposed to get a Cyndaquil back in Fire Red and Leaf Green...without a gamecube since I did not have one or the connectability thing)


----------



## Lukar (May 8, 2009)

New info?



			
				GameFAQs[/quote said:
			
		

> All pokemon present but none new
> New images for kanto and johto pokemon
> Platinum images for sinnoh
> and Platinum/Diamond images for hoenn pokemon
> ...


----------



## AlexX (May 8, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> Really? Well how are you supposed to get Arceus?


We're talking about R/S/E pokemon. Event pokemon are exempt from the pokedex-filling requirement, anyhow.



Ruko said:


> Ok, smartpants, explain to me how you are going to catch a...Zangoose (just throwing a random one out there) without using GTC and without using the dongle.


I am fairly certain those can be found on one of the routes using the pokemon detector you get for obtaining the national dex. I might be wrong, so maybe Dawn/Lukas's sister tells you where they're running around on random days. I'm pretty sure it's not exclusive to a version though, so that one in particular should be catchable in either game.

I didn't say it was EASIER than Pal Park, but it's still possible.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 8, 2009)

AlexX said:


> so maybe Dawn/Lukas


It's just Dawn, Not "Lukas"


----------



## AlexX (May 8, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> It's just Dawn, Not "Lukas"


I'm pretty sure if you choose to play as the female trainer the male one will be "Lukas" and be your supporting trainer, since you're playing as "Dawn".


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 8, 2009)

AlexX said:


> I'm pretty sure if you choose to play as the female trainer the male one will be "Diamond" and be your supporting trainer, since you're playing as "Platinum Berlitz".


 Fixed.


----------



## Kuzooma1 (May 8, 2009)

I'm pretty sure it's going to be on the DS, but the question I have is when is it going to hit the US?


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 8, 2009)

Kuzooma1 said:


> I'm pretty sure it's going to be on the DS, but the question I have is when is it going to hit the US?


 Around spring time.


----------



## AlexInsane (May 8, 2009)

Kuzooma1 said:


> I'm pretty sure it's going to be on the DS, but the question I have is when is it going to hit the US?



When hell freezes over OR in seventy-eleven years.


----------



## Kuzooma1 (May 8, 2009)

Geez that late huh? Man, Japan gets all the stuff before us!


----------



## haynari (May 8, 2009)

It has been confirmed. in japan it will be out in fall 09. and i will reserve both copies as soon as i can.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 8, 2009)

haynari said:


> It has been confirmed. in japan it will be out in fall 09. and i will reserve both copies as soon as i can.


 You do know that Japanese games are sold in the Japanese Language do you not?


----------



## Lukar (May 8, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> You do know that Japanese games are sold in the Japanese Language do you not?



I'm pretty sure he knows. xD Pokemon games aren't that hard to play, even in Japanese.


----------



## Ashkihyena (May 8, 2009)

> - Completely ruined Cinnabar Island



Honestly if you want my opinion, thats one thing I hated about that game, one of the few things, but still I hated that.


----------



## Lukar (May 9, 2009)

Ashkihyena said:


> Honestly if you want my opinion, thats one thing I hated about that game, one of the few things, but still I hated that.



Eh, maybe I went a bit too far by saying completely ruined. It did seem kind of useless, since it only served two purposes (1, to be a Pokemon Center. 2, to have a small "cutscene" relating to Blue). Hopefully, in HG/SS, they'll also have a few other things that make it seem not as useless, but still let you know that a volcano went apeshit on it.


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 9, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Around spring time.



Next year? Because it's spring right now.


----------



## Ashkihyena (May 9, 2009)

Lukar said:


> Eh, maybe I went a bit too far by saying completely ruined. It did seem kind of useless, since it only served two purposes (1, to be a Pokemon Center. 2, to have a small "cutscene" relating to Blue). Hopefully, in HG/SS, they'll also have a few other things that make it seem not as useless, but still let you know that a volcano went apeshit on it.



Hopefully


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 9, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> Next year? Because it's spring right now.


 Yeah, Next year.


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 9, 2009)

Lukar said:


> Eh, maybe I went a bit too far by saying completely ruined. It did seem kind of useless, since it only served two purposes (1, to be a Pokemon Center. 2, to have a small "cutscene" relating to Blue). Hopefully, in HG/SS, they'll also have a few other things that make it seem not as useless, but still let you know that a volcano went apeshit on it.



They should have it be an optional dungeon.


----------



## Lukar (May 9, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> They should have it be an optional dungeon.



Hmm... That'd be pretty cool. You could go in a cave that runs around the volcano underground, and at the very bottom, you could capture a legendary. Groudon, maybe?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 9, 2009)

AlexX said:


> We're talking about R/S/E pokemon. Event pokemon are exempt from the pokedex-filling requirement, anyhow.
> 
> I am fairly certain those can be found on one of the routes using the pokemon detector you get for obtaining the national dex. I might be wrong, so maybe Dawn/Lukas's sister tells you where they're running around on random days. I'm pretty sure it's not exclusive to a version though, so that one in particular should be catchable in either game.
> 
> I didn't say it was EASIER than Pal Park, but it's still possible.



http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Dongle

<_<


----------



## Lukar (May 9, 2009)

Yay for pics! Also, it seems that one of the "new" features is actually a throwback to Pokemon Yellow- your starter follows you around!

















More info will probably be in Famitsu or Coro Coro.

EDIT: In this video, start watching at around the 4:20 mark for HG/SS footage. It stops playing, but after a few seconds, more footage is shown. For those who can't watch the video, it shows Chikorita following the character. Also, the "upgraded" music for New Bark Town is a bit... slower.

Also, here's the new Sugimori art for the Johto starters! =D


----------



## Bokracroc (May 9, 2009)

Totodile <3


----------



## Lukar (May 9, 2009)

Bokracroc said:


> Totodile <3



Totodile was the best of the Johto starters. ^^


----------



## Ruko (May 9, 2009)

AlexX said:


> We're talking about R/S/E pokemon. Event pokemon are exempt from the pokedex-filling requirement, anyhow.
> 
> I am fairly certain those can be found on one of the routes using the pokemon detector you get for obtaining the national dex. I might be wrong, so maybe Dawn/Lukas's sister tells you where they're running around on random days. I'm pretty sure it's not exclusive to a version though, so that one in particular should be catchable in either game.
> 
> I didn't say it was EASIER than Pal Park, but it's still possible.



Just because I'm bored, and enjoy proving anonymous people wrong on the internet

Diamond: Route 208 (Ruby inserted into DS)
Pearl: Route 208 (Ruby inserted into DS)
Platinum: Route 208, 210 (Ruby inserted into DS)


http://www.serebii.net/pokedex-dp/335.shtml
http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Zangoose
and the player's guide on my bookshelf.


----------



## TwilightV (May 9, 2009)

Lukar said:


> Totodile was the best of the Johto starters. ^^



The water starters are always best... they make the best memes too. >:3


----------



## Lukar (May 10, 2009)

TwilightV said:


> The water starters are always best... they make the best memes too. >:3



Examples, please. x3


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 10, 2009)

TwilightV said:


> The water starters are always best... they make the best memes too. >:3


What, Squirtle wasn't great.


----------



## TwilightV (May 10, 2009)

Lukar said:


> Examples, please. x3



So... I herd u liek Mudkipz. X3


----------



## Ashkihyena (May 10, 2009)

Wow, I like how the starter follows you, wonder if it'll be like Yellow and if you evolve your starter, if it'll stop following you?


----------



## Lukar (May 10, 2009)

TwilightV said:


> So... I herd u liek Mudkipz. X3



Oh. Duh. xD


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 10, 2009)

Lukar said:


> Yay for pics! Also, it seems that one of the "new" features is actually a throwback to Pokemon Yellow- your starter follows you around!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chikorita? That looks more like a green Happiny.


----------



## AlexInsane (May 10, 2009)

NO, I DON'T WANT MY FUCKING POKEMON WALKING BEHIND ME

FFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 10, 2009)

THEY CHANGED IT NOW IT SUCKS WAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 10, 2009)

Piplup sucks. Turtwig >>>>> a retarded monkey and an annoying egghead.

Also, I have a feeling the pokemon-following-you thing is only up to the part before you get to legitimately catch mons.


----------



## Ashkihyena (May 10, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> THEY CHANGED IT NOW IT SUCKS WAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!



http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/TheyChangedItNowItSucks

And actually I like Piplup, Piplup is what I started with on Platinum, and Turtwig on Diamond, had I had Pearl I would've started with Chimchar to start with all three starters.


----------



## Lukar (May 10, 2009)

Ashkihyena said:


> http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/TheyChangedItNowItSucks
> 
> And actually I like Piplup, Piplup is what I started with on Platinum, and Turtwig on Diamond, had I had Pearl I would've started with Chimchar to start with all three starters.



Yeah, Piplup is one of the better starters (If not the best starter) in Diamond/Pearl/Platinum. Mainly because of Empoleon, imo.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 10, 2009)

Tournyfag time.

The  pokemon starters tierlist

1. Bulbasaur
2. Squirtle
3. Charmander
4. Pikachu

1. Cyndaquil 
2. Totodile 
3. Chikorita


----------



## Ashkihyena (May 10, 2009)

I like my starters, and besides, I'm not particuarly fond of the tournaments, cause well, I'll let this poster sum it up.

http://media.photobucket.com/image/Pokemon Serious Business/Sonic2Fast2See/MoitvationalPokemon.jpg


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 10, 2009)

Oh my goodness, a Pokemon that dioesnt actually reek is following you around? *shiny anime eyes* Typhlosion......


----------



## Ashkihyena (May 10, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> Oh my goodness, a Pokemon that dioesnt actually reek is following you around? *shiny anime eyes* Typhlosion......



We'll have to see, for all we know it might be like Yellow where if you evolve it, or do anything of the sort, it might stop.


----------



## AlexX (May 10, 2009)

AlexInsane said:


> NO, I DON'T WANT MY FUCKING POKEMON WALKING BEHIND ME
> 
> FFFFFFFFFFF


You're just afraid it'll molest you if you take your eye off it.

Pokemon can be quite scheming at times...


----------



## haynari (May 10, 2009)

I loved the feature of your pokemon following you around. i just wish you could pick whatever pokemon to follow you. i would have a dratini or a porygon.


----------



## Ashkihyena (May 10, 2009)

haynari said:


> I loved the feature of your pokemon following you around. i just wish you could pick whatever pokemon to follow you. i would have a dratini or a porygon.



I do wish you could choose which Pokemon you'd want following you as well.  Houndour would be most epic.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 10, 2009)

Nah, the pokemon following you will most likely only be during the part before you obtain pokeballs.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 10, 2009)

AlexX said:


> You're just afraid it'll molest you if you take your eye off it.
> 
> Pokemon can be quite scheming at times...


 Buttsex.

YUM YUM. :V


Ashkihyena said:


> I do wish you could choose which Pokemon you'd want following you as well. Houndour would be most epic.


 and Raikou too!


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 10, 2009)

Imagine Entei following you... it could be done!


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 10, 2009)

Nah, imagine being followed by something like a Feraligatr.


----------



## Ashkihyena (May 10, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> Nah, imagine being followed by something like a Feraligatr.



Nah, I'd still prefer Houndour...though Feraligatr or one of my other favorites would be great...though I do have many favorites, though I can do without a Nosepass following me.


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 10, 2009)

Imagine a probopass following you. It'd be like being followed by Borat!


----------



## Ashkihyena (May 10, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> Imagine a probopass following you. It'd be like being followed by Borat!



Three words, DO NOT WANT.


----------



## Lukar (May 10, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> Imagine Entei following you... it could be done!



Pfft, screw an Entei following you. What about a Rayquaza?


----------



## AlexX (May 11, 2009)

Ruko said:


> Just because I'm bored, and enjoy proving anonymous people wrong on the internet
> 
> Diamond: Route 208 (Ruby inserted into DS)
> Pearl: Route 208 (Ruby inserted into DS)
> Platinum: Route 208, 210 (Ruby inserted into DS)


Okay, *THIS* was why nothing was making any sense.

When I asked what dongle was WO just said it was the "more official" name for Pal Park, he didn't say it was related to catching pokemon based on what was in the GBA slot... No wonder I was so confused.


----------



## Lukar (May 11, 2009)

I'm starting to get really high hopes for this. xD I've been playing the fan-made hack _ShinyGold_ to set my expectations.


----------



## -Lucario- (May 11, 2009)

Want. Those versions were the best of the franchise, it's about time that they remade it.



Lukar said:


> I'm starting to get really high hopes for this. xD I've been playing the fan-made hack _ShinyGold_ to set my expectations.



I've been playing the classic silver version on my SP to set my expectations =)


----------



## AlexInsane (May 11, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> Imagine a probopass following you. It'd be like being followed by Borat!



You: *looks around*
Probopass: *falls out of the sky* I LIKE-A YOU!!!!!
You: OH FU-


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (May 11, 2009)

I grew up around Gold & Silver, great games. Sure would be nice for a remake, it would bring back memories ^_^


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 11, 2009)

Actually if i was to be followed around by anything, I would love to be followed by Typhlosion.  "Bakufun" and me have been separated for 10 years now, its about time we got together and whooped some ass for old times sake. *nostalgia*


----------



## AlexX (May 11, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> Imagine a probopass following you. It'd be like being followed by Borat!


Actually, I believe Probopass is designed after Groucho Marx, who would be even MORE fun to have following you around.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 11, 2009)

AlexX said:


> Actually, I believe Probopass is designed after Groucho Marx, who would be even MORE fun to have following you around.


 
Especially when he has his big old nose about 5 inches from your butt.
Now try to sleep tonight.


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 11, 2009)

AlexX said:


> Actually, I believe Probopass is designed after Groucho Marx, who would be even MORE fun to have following you around.




Probably. Groucho Marx's nose is smaller than Borat's though.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 12, 2009)

More info:

-Three new Wi-Fi minigames?

-Starter may not be the only Pokemon that follows you, Pokemon follow you even after the beginning of the game.

-The new Lugia art is AWESOME, new stock art for Ho-Oh, Wobbuffet, Chinchou, Sentret, Mareep, Gligar, Dunsparce, Hopip, Wooper, Delibird, Larvitar, Miltank, Blissey, Stantler, Phanpy, Remoraid, Octillery, Qwilfish, Slugma, Swinub, and Teddiursa

-New female playable character, NOT Crystal

-PokeGear has gotten a re-design, appears to have a camera

-Slowpoke Well and Sprout Tower return with new looks

-There is a skateboard?

-Confirmation of the different Pichus in game, are both part of an event in Ilex Forest

-September 11th Release Date

-Kanto return is hinted at (DUH)

-Wi-fi features expanded

Surprised no info on the breeding or gender difference stuff yet, I'm sure that'll come out into the open soon enough.


http://pokebeach.com/news/0509/corocoro-1.jpg
http://pokebeach.com/news/0509/corocoro-2.jpg
http://pokebeach.com/news/0509/corocoro-3.jpg
http://pokebeach.com/news/0509/corocoro-4.jpg
http://pokebeach.com/news/0509/corocoro-5.jpg
http://pokebeach.com/news/0509/corocoro-6.jpg


----------



## Ashkihyena (May 12, 2009)

That would be awesome if more Pokemon other then the starter follows you.



> -Kanto return is hinted at (DUH)



And yeah, I still hope it sucks less then the Kanto in the original Gold/Silver games did.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 12, 2009)

What the fuck happen to gold? D:


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 12, 2009)

Add the word "heart" to it and oyu get GOLD!

You can bet I'm likely gonna pick the female trainer just cause I felt they shoulda had one since Red, Blue, and yellow.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 12, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> You can bet I'm likely gonna pick the female trainer just cause I felt they shoulda had one since Red, Blue, and yellow.


 Yellow and Green?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 12, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> What the fuck happen to gold? D:



That's how he always looked like.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 12, 2009)

Take a look at this.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QbMxAofF0WM&feature=related
Now at this.
http://pokebeach.com/news/0509/corocoro-2.jpg


----------



## AlexX (May 12, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> Probably. Groucho Marx's nose is smaller than Borat's though.


Doesn't change that everyone draws Groucho Marx with an enormous nose. Where do you think the design for the disguise with the thick glasses, bushy eyebrows, huge nose, and thick mustache came from?



> Take a look at this.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QbMxA...eature=related
> Now at this.
> http://pokebeach.com/news/0509/corocoro-2.jpg


Pants, shoes, and possibly backpack is different. Gold is forever a whole different person for me.[/sarcasm]


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 12, 2009)

While old Gold is cool, New Gold looks like Ruby and Diamond.




And that's a bad thing!


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (May 12, 2009)

>.> *sigh* I rememeber once actually trying to rip tilesets off of my Gold game by meticulously copying them into my computers Adobe Phtoshop.

I was making Pokemon Amythyst, a place that took place in Keno, too bad it was half done before my mom destroyed the essential components to it.  I was about 10 or 12.

And hey, Im glad Silvers back, I for one am grateful Kanto was included at ALL, let alone the ability to actually FIGHT Gym Leaders.


----------



## Lukar (May 12, 2009)

The new Gold's alright (Although I miss his awesome shorts and his silver backpack). I can't say the same for Kris's replacement- SHE IS FUGLY.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 13, 2009)

That's not supposed to be Kris/Crystal.


----------



## Lukar (May 13, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> That's not supposed to be Kris/Crystal.



Why do you think I said Kris's replacement? xD


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 15, 2009)

Official site!


----------



## Lukar (May 15, 2009)

I like the new menu interface.


----------



## ShadowWhiteWolf (May 16, 2009)

Nintendo making remakes of Pokemon games just shows that they're running out of ideas for the series.  Once they remake all of the games, what are they gonna do, make ANOTHER Pokemon game and slap some random word at the end of the name?  I suggest coal, or maybe topaz.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 16, 2009)

You know what, Go die.

It's not like Nintendo is making _any_ good games lately.


----------



## Bokracroc (May 16, 2009)

ShadowWhiteWolf said:


> Nintendo making remakes of Pokemon games just shows that they're running out of ideas for the series.  Once they remake all of the games, what are they gonna do, make ANOTHER Pokemon game and slap some random word at the end of the name?  I suggest coal, or maybe topaz.


At least they're remaking the decent one rather than piss-weak Zeldas and Marios.


----------



## ShadowWhiteWolf (May 16, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> You know what, Go die.
> 
> It's not like Nintendo is making _any_ good games lately.


Guess what?  Learn how to take opinions without flaming the person who gives them, then I might take you seriously...maybe.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 16, 2009)

ShadowWhiteWolf said:


> Guess what? Learn how to take opinions without flaming the person who gives them, then I might take you seriously...maybe.


Take a hint: Go die.

http://arnoldstopwhining.ytmnd.com/


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 16, 2009)

Take a hint: Get this stupid flame war *out* of the thread. 


Anyone think the new female trainer looks kind of like a stereotypical farm girl? Or like if they took the Fire Red/Leaf Green girl and made her into a farm girl?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (May 17, 2009)

ShadowWhiteWolf said:


> Nintendo making remakes of Pokemon games just shows that they're running out of ideas for the series.  Once they remake all of the games, what are they gonna do, make ANOTHER Pokemon game and slap some random word at the end of the name?  I suggest coal, or maybe topaz.



*facepalm*

A lot of people are more "acceptable" towards this because it's the only Pokemon generation which isn't updated.


----------

